# Do you like amusement park rides?



## LinaLove (Jul 19, 2011)

There is going to be a amusement park coming up soon where I live. I've always been... a wimp. But I really want to experience it, does any one have any advice for me to face my fears and go on the scarier rides?
I'm not scared of accidents, I'm just scared of the sick feeling that's supposed to come after. Is there even one for most rides?


----------



## alyssa_ (May 8, 2011)

I absolutely love rides, especially rollercoasters. The bigger the drops, the better! 

I used to get nervous and a bit shaky before rides but I always enjoy them. The feeling that your stomach is coming up to your throat (negative G's) might be kinda overwhelming at first but I kinda love it at the same time. I guess you just get sort of used to it the more you go. Nowadays it just feels... good. Haha. Then again, I've always been sort of the adrenaline junkie type.

For some, though, that falling feeling is just always terrifying. No matter what. Then some people sort of fall in the middle--they're not adrenaline junkies and not completely terrified either. It really depends on the person. You never really know until you try, so just go for it.  Don't be ashamed if you find that it's not your thing.


----------



## White River (Feb 13, 2011)

No. Not a thrill seeker in that sort of way.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Go to get some Bonine from a local drug store and take it prior to starting your day, according to the directions. I spent summers at sea and always took Bonine to prevent sea sickness. Never got sick once, even in real rough seas and weather.

With the threat of queasiness removed, you should have a great time!

Note - Dramamine is NOT Bonine. Dramamine is less effective and will likely make you sleep through the entire day or forget most of it. Based on my experience anyway.

That said, there is no pressure to ever ride anything too scary. The objective is to enjoy yourself.

I love coasters, getting a kick out of that belly tickle that only going fast downhill or freefalling can give.


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

I love them. I giggle like a madwoman during them.


----------



## LinaLove (Jul 19, 2011)

Zster said:


> Go to get some Bonine from a local drug store and take it prior to starting your day, according to the directions. I spent summers at sea and always took Bonine to prevent sea sickness. Never got sick once, even in real rough seas and weather.
> 
> With the threat of queasiness removed, you should have a great time!
> 
> ...


Bonine, I'll remember that. Thanks for the suggestion, now I feel less scared of getting sick LOL, which was pretty much one of the main reasons I didn't want to go on.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I love them, but really only for food and roller coasters because I love to go fast.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Blue Ocean said:


> No. Not a thrill seeker in that sort of way.


This +1

10 char


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I love them. So much. I get really giddy.

Rollercoasters are my favorite, but I'm up for anything really. Though I'm not a huge fan of the rollercoasters that are really bumpy and have your head between two things on the sides. They hurt so much; it's not really worth it.


----------



## LinaLove (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm going tomorrow... FML ): Wish me luck... ugh ugh ugh boo.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes, I like amusement park rides, and yes, I'm a screamer.

I know it doesn't help much, but it's one of those things where you just do it. You're going to be on one for... what, two minutes? with disproportionate apprehension, it would seem. At least you're actually doing it. 

Never heard of Bonine before... I'll check it out.

I live in Michigan, so Cedar Point is just a 3 hour drive from here; one of the few things I actually like about being in the midwest:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I _love _them. Unfortunately, I get easily nauseous these days, so I always have to take gravol beforehand.

I'm a total screamer as well. I scream, I laugh, I swear - all very, very loudly haha.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

I wish I had more experience with them over the course of my life, I've only went on a few in total, and I reckon in myself that I do like them, but I don't have enough of a gauge to measure it on, so the few that I've been in have not made me queazy, and I doubt they would, I'm not scared of getting sick or anything, but I am scared of having something drop off from any pockets I might have, cause then - most likely - I'd never see the thing that dropped off ever again, either that or it would be smashed into a thousand pieces, but other than that there has always been a hot urge in me to test out the big rollercoasters and the big drop down mountain thingies, just to test myself to see if I could hold it.


----------



## LinaLove (Jul 19, 2011)

Unfortunately I learned that Canada doesn't carry Bonine .__. Apparently I have to get Dramamine... but it makes you more drowsy. I'm going to shoot myself now hahah.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

no they're scary...


----------



## Exemplar (Jul 23, 2011)

Amusement park rides are for winners.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes I used to be terrified of them but now I'll ride anything. roud:


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't trust them...They look unstable...


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

L.O.V.E. them! Great for getting the adrenaline going 
However, I'm not fond of the roller coasters with very tall and steep forward drops. Forward sloping drops on any ride always give my spine a painful tingle that doesn't stop until the drop does. And I'm a wimp with super-tall coasters. Funny though, dropping backwards is fine.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh hells yeah!


----------

